# Störangeln in Bergheim



## Kanye17 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Jünger.

Wollte dieses Wochenende in einen Angelpark fahren mit Störbesatz und wollte drauf angeln.
Meine Fragen:
-Welcher Köder läuft im moment gut?
-Welche schnur soll ich nehmen??
-Welche montage???
-Kennt ihr einen see mit Störbesatz in bergheim??

mfg
Kanye17


----------



## Kanye17 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

der forellenpuff kann auch in der nähe sein^^


----------



## nostradamus (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

hallo,

ich würde erstmal eine plz. angeben, da ich persönlich mind. 3 verschiedene orte mit diesem name kenne und die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du antworten bekommst steigt erheblich.

gruß

nosta


----------



## Borg (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Haben die nicht in der "Zievricher Mühle" (bei Bergheim Paffendorf) Störe eingesetzt? Ich meine, mir hätte jemadn am WE am Hackenbroicher Waldsee erzählt, dass es da jetzt Störe gibt. Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher. Naja, bei ner Tageskarte von 22,- € hat sich das eh für mich erledigt .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Bulldogge08 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Wegen der Montage nimm eine Posenmontage und lote den Haken genau auf Grund aus.
Als Köder nimm ein Madenbündel auf einer Hakengröße 6.


Als Schnur würde ich dir eine Mono empfehlen.Der stärke 0,35 oder einer Tragkraft von 6-9KG.


Wenn du ein Karpfenset hast nimm das.

Also Rolle und Rute genau so wie beim Karpfenfischen.#6


----------



## Kanye17 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

danke ^^
@Borg warst schonmal bei der Zieverichrer Mühle???^^die PLZ ist
<table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td>
</td> <td>50126</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Borg (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Nee, war noch nicht da. Hatte es mal geplant, aber dann hab ich von unterschiedlichen Seiten nur schlechtes gehört und es mir dann geknickt. Letzter Erfahrungsbericht war am Samstag, da hab ich jemanden getroffen, der vor kurzem da war. Der hat mir das auch mit den Stören erzählt, mein ich...

Absolute "no go"-Faktoren sind halt folgende, insofern sie stimmen:

- 22,- € für ne Tageskarte und dann wohl auch noch Fanglimit
- schlechte und unregelmässige Besetzung von Frischfisch
- dann füttert der Besitzer z. T. die Fische so dermassen zu, dass nichts mehr beisst. Ein Vereinskollege hat schon mehrfach da nen ganzen Tag gesessen ohne einen einzigen Biss! Bei 22,- € für die Tageskarte natürlich eine bittere Veranstaltung
- das ist ja sowas wie ein Freizeitpark mit Angelteich. Ein Kollege meinte dazu: Disneyland für Angler 

Wie gesagt, ich selber war noch nicht da und habe die Angaben überprüft, aber nachdem was ich halt gehört habe, besteht da von meiner Seite her auch kein Interesse.

Falls Du da mal hinfährst, wäre ne Info cool, wie Du es fandest.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Kanye17 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

mal gucken xD deshalb habe ich ja diesen Theard aufgestellt ob jemand teich kent mit stör besatz weil habe noch keinen angelschein und wen dann kann ich nur forellenangeln...
und das wird nach ner zeit langweilig .....
trotzdem danke für die infos
freue mich auf alle posts also her damit


----------



## Angel-Flo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Also montage, Selbsthakmontage mit ca. 100g, Haarrig mit halber Boilie - Räucherlachs ("Stinkkäse) - halber Boilie. Soll funktionieren habe ich gehört.

Hauptschnur 0,33mm und ne 2,75lbs Rute denke ich ist ganz oke.


----------



## Kanye17 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

100gr??? boom is das viel ich dachte mehr so an 30 gr^^


----------



## Angel-Flo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

schau dir mal das gebiss eines Störs an, da richtest du mit 30g bei der selbsthakmotage nicht viel aus.


----------



## derNershofer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

30g sind beim karpfen schon wenig


----------



## Kanye17 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

ok dann nehme ich 100 gr^^
und kennt ihr den park???


----------



## Kanye17 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

will die selber hacken^^
und was würdet ihr als köder nehmen??


----------



## Angel-Flo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

benutzt mal mein tipp :m: halber Boilie - Räucherlachs oder Emmentahler oder so - halber Boilie am Hairrig.
würde das aufjeden fall mal mitnehmen und mal an einer Rute probieren.


----------



## schmierlappen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*



Kanye17 schrieb:


> mal gucken xD deshalb habe ich ja diesen Theard aufgestellt ob jemand teich kent mit stör besatz *weil habe noch keinen angelschein* und wen dann kann ich nur forellenangeln...
> und das wird nach ner zeit langweilig .....
> trotzdem danke für die infos
> freue mich auf alle posts also her damit


 
*offtopicon*
dann würde ich dir dringend raten einen bundesfischereinschein zu machen, denn auch in den kommerziellen anlagen wird das ein oder andere mal vom amt kontrolliert und was bringt dir der schönste fisch wenn du danach deine angeltätigkeit teuer bezahlst??!!
ich finde die regelung zwar selber dumm #q würde mir eher so etwas wie in den niederlanden wünschen aber so simmer deutschen nunmal!!!
die prüfung ist nun wirklich machbar und sollte kein problem sein für jemanden der der deutschen sprache in schrift und wort mächtig ist...
*offtopioff*

wir fahren öfters in die molzmühle und sind dort mit räucherlachs erfolgreich...zum nachtangeln wird dort immer stör besetzt und es gab schon nächte in denen einer 13 stück gefangen hat! ich wars leider nicht 
bienenmaden mais kombi soll auch gehen habe ich aber selber nicht getestet!!
lieber lachs da kannste wenn nix beist wenigstens selber noch was naschen :m :m


----------



## Kanye17 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

hmm da hast de recht solte den wirklich mal machen ....^^
ich probier das mal mit dem kombi aus 
danke für den tipp


----------



## Kanye17 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

so bin wida da^^
sehr erfolgreicher angeltag  ich war aber in Horrem beim angelpark^^
die fangerfolge könnt ihr in meinem album sehen und habe auch einen stör 95 cm gefangen
danke ochmal für alle tipps

mfg 
Kanye17


----------



## lumpi655321 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Glückwunsch!Ich war gestern auch erfolgreich an meinem Vereinsteich.Mein erster Stör 1m und 4 kg.War bisher der beste Fang! Ich hoffe das mit den Bildern Klappt!


----------



## Kanye17 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

GLÜCKWUNSCH der ist ja größer als deine Tochter


----------



## lumpi655321 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Jo, größer als meine kleine die nicht auf dem Foto ist.Sie ist nur 91cm


----------



## Kanye17 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

^^ womit hast den gefangen??
ich meinen mit sandwitchkäse^^


----------



## lumpi655321 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Tauwurm!


----------



## Kanye17 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

^^
grundmontage????^^


----------



## lumpi655321 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Ja ganz normale Grundmontage mit Laufblei.:m
Ich hatte aber nur einen 8er Harken mit 0,20er Vorfach.
aber eine 0,35er Hauptschnur


----------



## Kanye17 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

cool genau so  wie ich xD


----------



## Borg (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Auf jedn Fall Petri Euch beiden #6

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Kanye17 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

danke @Borg 

mfg
Kanye17


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

......


----------



## Kanye17 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

hmm weiß ich nicht ob störe raubfische sind....
ich hbae aufjedenfall halt gehört das die auch auf blinker gehen ....

mfg
Kanye17


----------



## DerSchlangen (30. April 2012)

*AW: Störangeln in Bergheim*

Waldsee in Hackenbroich hat tatsechlich Stoere und eine nette Umgebung ABER viel Muell im See....


----------

